# Tyres:What does 96H XL mean in -205/60 R16 96H XL



## askU (26 Jan 2009)

Tyres:What does 96H XL mean in -* 205/60 R16 96H XL *


----------



## Herbie (26 Jan 2009)

*Re: Tyers:What does 96H XL mean in -205/60 R16 96H XL*

96 is a weight rating and H is the speed rating. XL stands for Xtra Load.


----------



## mathepac (26 Jan 2009)

The 96H Breaks down as follows :

96 - Load Index. The tyre can sustain a load of 910 kgs
H - speed rating. The tyre can sustain a speed of 130 mph / 210 kph for 10 minutes without disintegrating

See Here - http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html


----------



## RedTop (27 Jan 2009)

XL ratings are used in MPV or 7 seaters.  Due to the eXtra Load of potentially carrying 7 adults, the sidewalls of the tyres need to be stronger than those on a normal saloon car.  Please do not try to save money by going for the cheaper standard tyres.  You might regret it when you have to put the tyres under pressure and they let you down.  You cannot put a price on child safety.  Note : I do not work for a tyre company, I'm just a parent who has been buying tyres for our family 7 seater for years.


----------



## askU (27 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> See Here - http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html



thanks great site. 

Im looking at this tyre:http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop....=P&F_F=&dsco=124&sowigan=Wi&Achse=&LoadRange=

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]205/60 R16 96H EL *GRNX*[/FONT]

What does [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*GRNX *mean? its not on that site[/FONT]


----------



## rgfuller (27 Jan 2009)

Is it a Michelin tyre:

It probably stands for Green X: [broken link removed]

*Green X : *

Michelin introduced the 'GREENX' logo on their newer ranges to identify energy efficient or 'green' tyres. As well as improving fuel consumption these 'green' tyres are still capable of offering exceptional levels of wear performance and wet grip.


----------



## askU (27 Jan 2009)

thanks!


----------



## askU (3 Feb 2009)

I presume a tyre with a Load Index *96* will last longer than  a tyre with a Load Index of *92*?


----------



## mathepac (3 Feb 2009)

askU said:


> I presume a tyre with a Load Index *96* will last longer than  a tyre with a Load Index of *92*?


No, a load index has nothing to do with longevity, it is an index of the maximum load a tyre can carry; LI 92 = 630kg, LI 96 = 710kg.

The bigger and heavier the car and the greater it load-carrying capacity (2,4,5,7 passangers + luggage, etc) , the higher the LI needs to be.


----------



## askU (3 Feb 2009)

mathepac said:


> No, a load index has nothing to do with longevity, it is an index of the maximum load a tyre can carry; LI 92 = 630kg, LI 96 = 710kg.
> 
> The bigger and heavier the car and the greater it load-carrying capacity (2,4,5,7 passangers + luggage, etc) , the higher the LI needs to be.



I drive a_ Peugeot 407_ hdi 2.0L that has a Kerb Weight of 1580kg- Would the LI 96 be ok?


----------



## mathepac (3 Feb 2009)

askU said:


> I drive a_ Peugeot 407_ hdi 2.0L that has a Kerb Weight of 1580kg- Would the LI 96 be ok?


Use the Permissible Total Weight (PTW) from you vehicle handbook. PTW is usually Kerb Weight (or Unladen Weight Ready for Road) + Payload. If you tow a trailer you'll need to do a few more sums. 

I use the following formula with a safety-factor (SF) of 20% -  ((PTW + (PTW x SF)) / 4 = LI


----------



## irishlinks (3 Feb 2009)

What is V speed rating if H is High Speed?


----------



## askU (3 Feb 2009)

http://www.blackcircles.com/general/speedrating

Speed Rating Miles/Hour     Kilometers/Hour         V                          149                     240


----------



## mathepac (3 Feb 2009)

irishlinks said:


> What is V speed rating if H is High Speed?


H is *not* equivalent to "high-speed", V, Z, W & Y are high-speed, in that order, 240, 240+, 270, 300 kph respectively.


----------

